

Digital taxidermy: Collecting memories in video art - leojkent
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/9693/digital-taxidermy-capturing-memories-in-video-art/

======
Catalina
While Arago (See Hans Christias Boos)has already a system that is 95% AI, I
think it takes just a little bit more collaboration between disparate projects
like this to truly create consciousness, even learning from people's actual
memories. We should be very close to that moment.

